# hobby switch



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi 
Ime looking for some switches as two of the switches from the left hand panel have disappeared so any of you know where I could get some from ?


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a fire damaged hobby being broken on eBay. The switches may have survived if your lucky.
If not it'll have to be sourced from a hobby dealer.

Neil


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Try Hobby caravans Ambergate Derbyshire, main dealers and can order most parts from Hobby if they don't have them in stock.
Used them quite a lot for various things over the years and the guy on the parts desk has excellent knowledge of everything Hobby.

Phil


----------

